# 2 5x5 Example Solves



## SirWaffle (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Dus6PCKmjvo]http://youtu.be/Dus6PCKmjvo[/video]

Just 2 5x5 example solves. I average about 1:40. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 24, 2013)

what coob is that?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 24, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> what coob is that?



Shengshou


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 24, 2013)

mmmmmm... Shengshoe... mmmmmmmmm. 
it sounds nice.


----------

